# New system



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

Here in Los Angeles, Amazon has implemented a new genius system where all our routes are assigned from seattle...so far, it's been going real...shitty! Hey seattle, maybe come down to la and learn about la traffic and the different routes before u let 'artificial intelligence' thats dumber than a 1 year old try to assign routes!!!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Benzri said:


> Here in Los Angeles, Amazon has implemented a new genius system where all our routes are assigned from seattle...so far, it's been going real...shitty! Hey seattle, maybe come down to la and learn about la traffic and the different routes before u let 'artificial intelligence' thats dumber than a 1 year old try to assign routes!!!


The system creating the routes has not changed. The individual assignment is what has changed. Also they took away the ability of the local warehouse to adjust on the fly. They have to message back and forth.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Yeah this has been a complete nightmare here as well. At first I was thinking it might be new dispatchers at our WH but idiots with no clue of San Diego or what it's like to deliever has to be the only option. Good to hear that it's not people at our WH that are making these routes because they would have to be really braindead.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

This change made my station a complete nightmare 1-3pm.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Same here, even worse when they combined UCA2 and UCA3 on the 5th.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

DLA5 is giving ridiculous routes. Last night tried to give me 3 cities fairly close together and another about 20 miles away. Nope. 3 hour block and they want me all over the Inland Empire. Not happening. Amazon, leave the route building to people who know the area! This is not a good move.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Had a 4 hour block last weekend. All the packages were addressed to Lake Forest except for the last two on the itinerary that were for Santa Ana and Huntington Beach two cities that are nowhere near Lake Forest. It would take an hour just to deliver those two. Forget that. I marked both as undeliverable and returned to the warehouse.

Never seen anything like this before. I don't know if they made a mistake or were dumb enough to think I would do it. Sounds like they are trying to cut corners to save a couple bucks at the drivers expense.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Did you look at your itinerary before leaving? You would have seen that there were two way off from the rest of them.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Did you look at your itinerary before leaving? You would have seen that there were two way off from the rest of them.


Why would I spend time doing that when it was never a problem until now?
You can't see your full itinerary until you arrive at the first destination on your route anyway.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> You can't see your full itinerary until you arrive at the first destination on your route anyway.


What are you smoking? Seriously? Considering the number of times my 'first' destination was not the first one I delivered to (and even sometimes the very last), it's obviously not true.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> What are you smoking? Seriously? Considering the number of times my 'first' destination was not the first one I delivered to (and even sometimes the very last), it's obviously not true.


No need to get your panties in a bunch chief. That might be true where you are but not where I am. Different warehouses have different ways of doing things. I worked at three different Flex warehouses and they all do things differently.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> No need to get your panties in a bunch chief. That might be true where you are but not where I am. Different warehouses have different ways of doing things. I worked at three different Flex warehouses and they all do things differently.


Just because you are unable to use the app properly, doesn't mean anyone's panties are bunched.


----------

